#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-01-03
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<njin> Buona Sera a tutti.
<PaoloRotolo> Salve njin
<njin> Pingatemi quando iniziate che devo fare un po di cose, grazie
<PaoloRotolo> njin, ok
<njin> ah, pensavo che avevamo già cominciato....._
 * primes2h si scusa per il ritardo
<xdatap> primes2h, iniziamo adesso
<xdatap> Salve a tutti, benvenuti e buon anno
<primes2h> ottimo.
<xdatap> l'agenda si trova qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2011-01-03
<xdatap> per chi non ha mai partecipato ad un meeting: si cerca di mantenere il discorso pulito, se parla qualcun altro non dovete interromperlo.
<xdatap> se volete intervenire scrivete "/me si prenota", che quando viene inviato appare così
 * xdatap si prenota
<xdatap> una raccomandazione per i nuovi: le riunioni servono per discutere l'organizzazione del gruppo.
<xdatap> Se avete domande sulla procedura, su come 
<xdatap> si riporta un bug o se non avete capito qualcosa domandate, in qualsiasi momento, in #ubuntu-it-test non durante la riunione.
<xdatap> La durata massima della riunione è di 2 (due) ore.
<xdatap> Altra cosa importante che si fa al inizio delle riunioni, a vantaggio del LOG, è presentarsi.
<xdatap> Scrivete il vostro nome sul canale, in questo modo
<xdatap> --> Paolo Sammicheli
<PaoloRotolo> - -> Paolo Rotolo
<NightSilent> --> Riccardo Angelino
<Fo5150> --> Fabrizio Orsini
 * njin -> Fabio Marconi
<alo21> --> Alessandro Losavio
<primes2h> --> Sergio Zanchetta
<xdatap> ok, se siamo tutti andiamo avanti
<xdatap> Andiamo quindi con il punto all'ordine del giorno, verifica dei test dell'alpha1 di Natty.
<xdatap> A questo link potete vedere una tabella, rigorosamente fatta a mano quindi se notate errori ditelo, che mostra la copertura dei test effettuati prima del rilascio di Alpha1
<xdatap> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/Prove4
 * totopalma → Salvatore Palma
 * hallino1 hallino1 -> Mirko Pizii
<xdatap> Come avrete visto, da questa volta ho marcato nella tabella dei casi svolti l'istante in cui l'immagine era uscita, questo per delimitare i test condotti prima del rilascio, di valore per il QA Team, da quelli successivi, che hanno un valore decisamente inferiore, anche se non completamente inutili.
<FrancescoRuvolo> --> FrancescoRuvolo :)
<xdatap> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Casi/Svolti
<xdatap> Ci sono commenti su questo?
 * FrancescoRuvolo si prenota
<xdatap> la parola a FrancescoRuvolo 
<FrancescoRuvolo> ciao a tutti e buon anno anche da parte mia, riguardo alla tabella volevo solo dire che ci dev'essere un errore: non avevo il mio computer a 64bit durante questo giro di test, quindi non penso proprio di aver testato kubuntu amd64... se l'ho scritto nella tabella svolti allora ho sbagliato, spero di non aver fatto lo stesso errore sull'iso tracker
<alo21> alo21 si prenota
<FrancescoRuvolo> nient'altro da dire
<xdatap> FrancescoRuvolo, credo che ho sbagliato a mettere le crocette, dopo controlliamo con calma. Grazie della segnalazione
<xdatap> alo21, dicci tutto
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> ho notato come penso anche gli altri che Xubuntu a 64 bit e Mythubuntu a 64bit sono rimasti scoperti
 * njin si prenota
<alo21> quindi volevo chiedere se potevo svolgere i test di questi ultimi anziche Ubuntu e Kubuntu 64bit
<xdatap> come mai dici questo? Xubuntu 64 bit ha due test validi, mythubuntu uno
<xdatap> alo21, l'adozione la puoi cambiare, senza problema, ognuno sceglie i casi che vuole
<alo21> ma sono pochi in confronto agli altri due...
<xdatap> alo21, ma noi diciamo che è "scoperta" un'immagine che non viene testata, xubuntu l'ha testata Sergio e Fabio mi sembra sia coperta bene
<alo21> allora la possiamo definire "poco coperta" rispetto agli altri
<xdatap> si certo, meno coperta
<xdatap> se vuoi aiutare tu sarebbe ottimo
<alo21> un'ultima cosa..
<primes2h> alo21: beh, se decidi di adottarli anche tu, bene, saranno testate di più.
<alo21> primes2h: perciò volevo adottarla.
<alo21> infatti se non sbaglio in qualche riunione si è parlato che una immagine aveva uno o due testatori e se c'era qualcuno che voleva adottarla
<xdatap> si, perché alcuni test saltavano. dopo la riunione cambia pure la tua adozioni, grazie per l'aiuto!
<xdatap> alo21, c'è altro?
<alo21> e un'ultima cosa...ùmi vorrei scusare se ho eseguito i test dopo il rilascio dell'alpha1, il mtivo è che sono entrato nel gruppo dopo il rilascio
<xdatap> si, lo sappiamo
<xdatap> :)
<alo21> e ho eseguito i test sperando che servissero a qualcosa
<alo21> e anche per allenarmi
<primes2h> tranquillo, no problem. Hai fatto benissimo a farli lo stesso
<xdatap> infatti, hai fatto benissimo, un test in più non fa mai male
<alo21> è tutto grazie.
<xdatap> la parola a njin 
<njin> Innanzitutto buona sera e buon anno a tutti
<njin> Una semplice precisazione, se eseguite i test tra una milestone e l'altra, non riportate subito il bug, aspettate qualche giorno e riprovate a riprodurlo con un immagine aggiornata, se lo riproducete allora segnalatelo .
<njin> Questo è valido per chi testa fuori dalle milestone.
<luk_> Scusate il ritardo non avevo capito fosse iniziato
<njin> Infatti durante  le milestone gli sviluppatori cercano di non caricare nulla di distruttivo.
<njin> È tutto
<xdatap> grazie njin 
 * alo21 si prenota
<xdatap> vorrei precisare che i test giornalieri non sono adottati dal gruppo, e francamente tra le alpha non è che ci sia poi granché
<xdatap> dipende dai rilasci. La parola a alo21 
<alo21> grazie al consiglio di njin 
<alo21> però non abbiamo tutto questo tempo
<alo21> per aspettare due giorni e ripordurre il bug
<xdatap> in che senso?
<alo21> la conferma per iniziare a fare i test ci arrivano 1/2 giorni prima del rilascio
<xdatap> alo21, aspetta, njin parlava dei test giornalieri, non quelli dell'immagine ISO
<njin> sulle milestone riportatelo subito il bug
<alo21> che però noi non abbiamo adottato giusto?
<xdatap> esatto, non sono test che abbiamo adottato
<primes2h> giusto.
<xdatap> più che altro non è possibile riportarli nel tracker, per questo non sono tra quelli adottati
<xdatap> quindi, a meno che non siate tester esperti, lasciate perdere i test fuori dalle adozioni
<alo21> ok ho finito
<alo21> grazie
<xdatap> perché il report va fatto tutto a mano, e sempre chiedendo come dice giustamente njin, perché i bug sulle giornaliere sono a volte transitori
<xdatap> ci sono altri commenti sulla copertura delle adozioni?
 * hallino1 si prenota.
<xdatap> la parola ad hallino1 
<hallino1> Inanzi tutto buona sera e buon anno
<hallino1> Ma soprattutto volevo scusarmi per questi errori che commetto anche perchè sono entrato molto dopo il rilascio e avevo problemi..
<hallino1> Son d'accordo con quello che ha detto njin
<hallino1> Che infatti ha colto il mio pensiero e pensavo di adottare altri test "meno coperti"
<hallino1> Perchè ubuntu vedo che è molto coperta.
<hallino1> Come diceva alo21 temo che passo a testarne Mythbuntu x86
<hallino1> (Oltre a testarne ubuntu normalmente)
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<hallino1> Scusate il resto mi son scordato.. E' tutto per il momento.
<xdatap> grazie hallino1 :)
<xdatap> la parola a PaoloRotolo 
<PaoloRotolo> Buona serata e buon anno. Volevo precisare ad hallino che non bisogna per forza testare ubuntu. Io ad esempio ho adottato Kubuntu e Mythbuntu
<PaoloRotolo> è tutto
 * hallino1 si prenota.
<xdatap> dicci hallino1 
<hallino1> Volevo rispondere a PaoloRotolo.. In effetti non perforza bisogna adottarlo però sai, tutto si basa su ubuntu (se non sbaglio) e però è sempre meglio ^^. E' tutto.
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<xdatap> bom, oguno sceglie le edizioni che preferisce
<xdatap> andiamo avanti via, penso sia chiaro il concetto a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> ok
<xdatap> ah no, PaoloRotolo 
<xdatap> volevi dire altro?
<PaoloRotolo> si, volevo dire ad hallino che, in effetti, nelle distribuzioni varia l'interfaccia grafica. In ubuntu è gnome, in kubuntu KDE.
<PaoloRotolo> non è tutto uguale
<PaoloRotolo> è tutto
<xdatap> PaoloRotolo, ok grazie, parlate di queste cose in canale, non in riunione
 * alo21 si prenota
<PaoloRotolo> ok
<xdatap> la parola ad alo21 
<alo21> volevo acere un vostro parere
<alo21> siccome capita che una persona per motivi oper latri salti un test
<alo21> non sarebbe meglio mettere una tabella per dire chi mancherà, così da distribuirci i compiti?
<xdatap> la risposta alla tua domanda è nelle FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/FAQ
<xdatap> abbiamo due ore soltanto, andiamo avanti per favore
<xdatap> .
<xdatap> Un fenomeno di cui vorrei discutere questa sera sono i test sbagliati. 
<xdatap> Ce ne sono stati diversi in questo rilascio, come vi segnalavo già in lista.
<xdatap> Questa è una cosa da evitare assolutamente.
<xdatap> Innanzitutto ci sono stati volontari nuovi che, senza avere il primo test di prova controllato si sono messi
<xdatap> a fare anche i test opzionali, con il risultato che ci sono decine di test sbagliati nell'iso tracker.
<xdatap> Quindi una preghiera, soprattutto al 
<xdatap> comitato di accoglienza che sta su IRC: scoraggiate i nuovi arrivati a fare più di un test live. 
<xdatap> I test opzionali devono essere fatti solo da chi
<xdatap> ha compreso appieno la procedura ed ha un po' di esperienza (ovvero 3 o 4 rilasci). 
<xdatap> Ricordate tutti che un test sbagliato inquina i risultati vanificando il lavoro degli altri, bisogna stare molto attenti; meglio non farlo a quel punto.
<xdatap> Questo aspetto andrà enfatizzato nella procedura del come partecipare. Sta diventando un po' troppo lunga e potrebbe scoraggiare qualcuno a partecipare, però non ho altre idee su come fare altrimenti.
<xdatap> Ci sono suggerimenti a riguardo?
 * njin prenoto
<xdatap> la parola a njin 
<njin> Si potrebbe fare come in bugsquad che si sta in mentoring per un tot di rilasci
<njin> mi offro volontario
<njin> e tutto
<xdatap> interessante, tra l'altro i mentor ce li avremmo già
<njin> *è
<xdatap> njin, nel bugsquad ogni novizio ha un suo mentore, giusto?
<njin> giusto
<xdatap> njin, penso sia interessante approfondire l'argomento con gli altri del comitato, introdurre l'idea di assegnare un nuovo per ogni mentore
<xdatap> primes2h, tu che ne pensi?
 * hallino1 si prenota.
<njin> Si penso sia la soluzione ottimale
<primes2h> ottima idea njin, questa cosa potrebbe essere il preludio per anche qualcosa di più da fare in futuro, io e xdatap ne avevamo già parlato tra di noi.
 * Fly82 
<primes2h> partire con questa idea è un ottimo inizio.
 * FrancescoRuvolo si prenota
 * Fly82 si prenota
<xdatap> manca alberto e claudio, quindi conviene approfondire il discorso in lista
 * luk_ si prenota
 * alo21 si prenota
<xdatap> vediamo tutte queste prenotazioni :)
<xdatap> la parola ad hallino1 
<primes2h> per il resto tutto a tempo debito ;-)
<hallino1> Se non ho capito male, cercando anche con google, mentore significa colui che si offre per "guidare" un novizio vero?
<xdatap> hallino1, si esatto, un tutor per ogni novizio
<njin> giusto
<hallino1> E come funzionerebbe questo?
<xdatap> boh, c'è da deciderlo
<hallino1> Cioè come se eseguissero un test insieme?
<hallino1> Ok, io penso che sia una bella idea.
<hallino1> Anche perchè io per esempio commettendo tutti questi sbagli (è normale ^^) andrebbe una meraviglia..
<hallino1> Anzi aiuterebbe molto a prendere esperienza in campo..
<luk_> test assieme mi pare difficile, più che altro una persona a cui rivolgersi in caso di dubbi
<hallino1> E quando il mentore nota che il novizio riesce a cavarsela, potrebbe pur lasciarlo stare..
<hallino1> Però una cosa è certa..
<njin> LOL
<hallino1> Spero che questo mentore abbia mooooooolta pazienza :D
<hallino1> E' tutto :P
<xdatap> la parola a Fly82 
<Fly82> Innazi a tutto ciao a tutti buon anno credo e reputo che l'idea non sia male la mia unica domanda: come si certifica poi che il "novizio" posa poi "camminare da solo"?
<xdatap> credo che la cosa più semplice è vedere la qualità dei bug che riporta
<Fly82> quindi un sorta di monitoraggio su report....
<xdatap> con qualche bug riportato bene si è sicuri che la procedura è chiara e si ha un minimo di dimestichezza
<xdatap> si, qualcosa del genere. Anche interattivo, il novizio fa una cosa e manda il link al mentore chiedendo la revisione
<xdatap> tutto da sviscerare come argomento
<Fly82> e quindi cosi si realizza il monitoraggio attivo del "novizio"
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<Fly82> e con questo concludo...
<xdatap> si da un punto di riferimento anche per chiedere approfondimenti, ora è un po' lasciato all'iniziativa del novizio scegliere a chi domandare
<xdatap> tocca a FrancescoRuvolo 
<FrancescoRuvolo> bene, l'idea non è male e sono sicuro che i gruppi in cui questo procedimento già avviene ci sapranno senza dubbio dare molte idee in merito a come organizzare la cosa
<FrancescoRuvolo> tuttavia voglio porre l'attenzione su un punto: personalmente non trovo che la procedura sia eccessivamente complicata e fra wiki e comitato d'accoglienza i modi di trovare risposte non mancano
<FrancescoRuvolo> spesso il problema non è che il novizio ha pochi punti di riferimento a cui fare domande... ma un po' di irruenza eccessiva, che non credo il mentoring possa risolvere a pieno
<FrancescoRuvolo> credo pertanto per l'operazione di "terrorismo psicologico" sulla pagina "come partecipare" sia comunque da fare...
<xdatap> :)
<FrancescoRuvolo> finito
<njin> w L'open source
<xdatap> si, credo che FrancescoRuvolo abbia colto dei punti importanti
<xdatap> grazie del contributo
<xdatap> adesso c'era luk_ 
<luk_> stavo pensando che per aiutare un novizio o comunque rendere più semplice ed efficiente il report di bug di varia natura, sarebbe opportuno creare un programma ad hoc che richieda nei vari procedimenti tutte le informazioni o che comunque guidi l'utente nelle varie procedure
 * FrancescoRuvolo si prenota
<luk_> e inserire questo programma nelle live giusto per permettere i test
<xdatap> luk_, cosa intendi per programma ad hoc?
<xdatap> luk_, un sofware per segnalare i bug?
<luk_> si che non sia ubuntu-bug
<luk_> una guida che guidi l'utente anche nel ricercare informazioni che non sia solo quelle che reperisce il programma
<xdatap> come mai? cosa manca secondo te ad ubuntu-bug?
<luk_> magari qualche log che potrebbe servire
<luk_> il fatto che spesso vengano chiesti log che non erano forniti alla creazione del bug
<primes2h> luk_: forse intendi delle pagine wiki specifiche?
<luk_> tra il post del bug, la risposta degli sviluppatori e gli eventuali nuovi dati
<primes2h> quando parli di guida?
<njin> il mentor può fare ciò
<xdatap> questo è un argomento da approfondire fuori riunione, credo, cmq cosa "pesca" ubuntu-bug è descritto nel pacchetto non in ubuntu-bug stesso. Si chiamano hook, uncini
<luk_> un attimo
<luk_> non intendo modificare o sindacare il comportamento di ubuntu bug
<luk_> la proposta era di implementarlo in maniera tale di non passare per browser
<luk_> fare tutto in un programma
<luk_> magari questo programma potrebbe suggerire, o comunque far presente l'utilità di certi log 
<luk_> evitando che si perda tempo nell'aspettare uno sviluppatore che te li chieda
<xdatap> l'argomento è sicuramente d'interesse, pero' credo che in riunione non ce la facciamo, luk_ ne riparliamo in mailing list tutti insieme? Apri tu un thread?
 * hallino1 si prenota.
<luk_> Ok xdatap  
<luk_> inizio a scrivere già qualcosa nel frattempo
<primes2h> luk_: ti rispondo in ML
<xdatap> luk_, grazie per il contributo. Ubuntu-bug è open, potremmo anche proporre alcune patch, sono sicuro che Martin ne sarebbe entusiasta
<xdatap> adesso c'era alo21 
<alo21> si..
<alo21> scome idea non è male
<alo21> per due o più motivi
<alo21> inanzitutto per fargli capire cosa vuol dire Ubuntu e la comunità
<alo21> e poi per aiutarlo
<alo21> ma mi sorge un dubbio..
<alo21> a che serve a questo punto il comitato accoglienza?
<xdatap> i mentor *sono* il comitato di accoglienza
<xdatap> prima dicevo, i mentor già ce li abbiamo, intendevo il comitato
<alo21> e a cosa è servito parlare di questo se già esiste?
<xdatap> adesso, ad un novizio non viene detto "ti segue caio, domanda tutto a lui"
<xdatap> viene detto, vai in canale e domanda a chi trovi
<xdatap> forse un rapporto uno a uno puo' funzionare meglio, altri gruppi lo fanno e njin suggeriva di provare anche noi
<xdatap> ecco qua
<xdatap> capito adesso?
<alo21> si ok sono pienamente d'accordo, e ci vogliono delle caratteristiche per essere mentor
<xdatap> certamente. È tutto alo21 ?
<alo21> si grazie
<xdatap> allora adesso tocca a FrancescoRuvolo in quanto PaoloRotolo mi diceva in privato che la sua domanda è stata già risposta.
 * Fo5150 si prenota
<xdatap> FrancescoRuvolo, dicci tutto
<FrancescoRuvolo> uhm... in realtà l'idea di chiedere la modifica di un programma non mi aveva nemmeno sfiorato, però se è possibile proporla ben venga. A questo punto, non potremmo chiedere anche di fare qualche modifica all'iso tracker in modo da "filtrare" i contributi del gruppo sulla base dell'appartenenza al gruppo launchpad? così i test iniziali sarebbero fatti in privato... ovviamente sto dicendo ciò senza avere idea della fattibilità o 
<FrancescoRuvolo> meno della cosa
<FrancescoRuvolo> magari nel giro di 3-4 rilasci l'intera piattaforma si adatterà meglio alle nostre esigenze
<xdatap> FrancescoRuvolo, non ho detto di chiedere una modifica, ho detto di proporre noi una modifica al programma. Ci sono cosi' tante cose da fare che non credo sia possobile mettere mano a ubuntu-bug adesso se non ce lo facciamo
<FrancescoRuvolo> ah ok, ciò allora esula dalle mie competenze. finito :)
<xdatap> la parola a Fo5150 
<primes2h> vorrei solo far presente che probabilmente (se non ho capito male) il discorso di ubuntu-bug è un non-problema, chiarirò meglio in ML.
<Fo5150> buona sera e buon anno a tutti! volevo innanzi tutto scusarmi per gl'errori commessi durante il 1 (primo) giorno di test dell alpha 1 di natty,
<Fo5150> l'ho detto anche in ML, cmq dopo l'errore del primo giorno sono stato richiamato in ML
<Fo5150> e mi sono informato meglio nel canale e ho risolto quindi appoggio l'idea del mentor anche se credo 
<Fo5150> andrebbero migliorate le wiki per chi è nuovo
<Fo5150> a mio avviso sono un pò dispersive
<xdatap> Fo5150, se hai delle idee su come organizzare le pagine del wiki sei il benvenuto, mandaci una mail con l'esempi cosi' le sistemiamo
<xdatap> Fo5150, di cose da fare ce ne sono tante, quindi se ci dai una mano è piu' che ben accetta
<Fo5150> si certo.. non dico che non vanno bene però nel mio caso cercando proprio di seguire le wiki ho sbagliato mentre mi sono trovato meglio nel canale
<Fo5150> in cui ho risolto subito i dubbi
 * hallino1 si prenota.
<Fo5150> ho finito
<xdatap> Fo5150, si si, certo. Comunque se vedi qualcosa poco chiaro non ti far problemi a dirlo, lo correggiamo
<Fo5150> certamente :)
<xdatap> anche per il discorso di prima di FrancescoRuvolo, dicevi che capita di aprire un bug con ubuntu-bug e poi serve mandare un altro log che non è stato raccolto. Se hai un caso concreto scrivi in lista, magari quel caso lì si puo' correggere noi il pacchetto e mandare la correzione 
<xdatap> adesso tocca ad hallino1 
<hallino1> Grazie.
<hallino1> Praticamente volevo esprimere il mio accordo su tutte queste cose..
<hallino1> E
<hallino1> Pensavo che creare un programma per "postare" dei bug non era una cattiva idea.
<hallino1> Di cui in futuro (a breve) potevo offrirmi come volontario perchè sto studiando python con l'aiuto anche di warp10
<hallino1> Poi pensavo anche a questo..
<hallino1> Il wiki è un pò dispersivo come recentemente è stato detto.
<hallino1> Perchè ti dice di far molte cose ma non ti "guida" passo passo per dire fai questo poi fai quest'altro etc etc
<hallino1> Ma dice insieme che devi fare più cose :)
<njin> .)
<hallino1> Quindi pensavo che a breve anche, di rifare la pagina con un pò di ordine per poi farla revisionare a qualcuno di voi.
<hallino1> Mhmm
<hallino1> Penso di aver detto tutto :)
<xdatap> hallino1, anche te, fai una proposta e mandala in lista, grazie in anticipo
<hallino1> (l'emozione fà brutti scherzi :D)
<xdatap> c'è nessun altro?
<hallino1> Ok perfetto.
<hallino1> Grazie mille.
<hallino1> Posso aggiungere ultima cosetta veloce? ^^
<xdatap> dicci hallino1 
<hallino1> Secondo me, per chi ha letto il wiki se non ha avuto un pò di coraggio ha mollato tutto li..
<hallino1> Perchè il wiki spiega un pochino male..
<hallino1> E devo ammettere che mi son trovato bene sul canale irc
 * alo21 si prenota
<hallino1> Meglio che rispetto al wiki.
<xdatap> grazie hallino1, stai un pochino uscendo dal seminato, è un riunione
<hallino1> Perchè almeno sul canale se chiedi informazioni t'aiutano passo passo..
<hallino1> Scusa :D Comunque è tutto ;)
<xdatap> il tempo è limitato, andiamo avanti
<xdatap> alo21, è una domanda pertinente la discussione? altirmento vorrei andare avanti, manca solo mezz'ora
<alo21> niente niente ho fatto
 * FrancescoRuvolo si prenota
<xdatap> la parola a FrancescoRuvolo 
<FrancescoRuvolo> sarò breve, così andiamo avanti
<FrancescoRuvolo> perchè non ci salviamo e ci mettiamo da parte un'immagine buggata di ubuntu da utilizzare come test per i novizi? i risultati, ovviamente, sarebbero da mandare in privato al mentore
<FrancescoRuvolo> insomma... in questo modo ci viene molto più facile fare il controllo
<FrancescoRuvolo> in questo giro di test, ricordo che paolo chiese a qualcuno "perchè non hai segnalato quel bug? non si è verificato? l'hai dimenticato?" e cose così
 * alo21 si prenota
<FrancescoRuvolo> in questo modo avremmo un'immagine di cui già sappiamo cosa c'è da riportare e cosa no e la utilizziamo come banco di prova
<FrancescoRuvolo> finito
<xdatap> si ci possiamo pensare, usare una milestone vecchia in cui conosciamo già i bug
<xdatap> ne riparliamo in lista
<FrancescoRuvolo> ovviamente se possibile ne prendiamo una con bug non dipendenti dall'hardware
<xdatap> giusto
<xdatap> alo21, dicci
<alo21> no appunto.. poi dipende anche dal pc
<alo21> ma mi avete già risposto
<xdatap> bene, argomento finito, passiamo alle varie ed eventuali
<alo21> casomai sarebbe l'ideale di tenere 2 o tre iso differenti buggate
<xdatap> alo21, grazie
<xdatap> varie ed eventuali
<xdatap> oggi PaoloRotolo mi chiedeva lo stato del progetto laptop
<xdatap> primes2h, cosa gli rispondiamo? :)
 * hallino1 si prenota.
<primes2h> Allora, per l'Alpha 1 nessuno ha effettuato test, principalmente perché è stato stravolto tutto con l'ingresso di Unity.
<primes2h> e vanno modificati tutti i testcase adattandoli alla nuova situazione.
<primes2h> praticamente ci sono stati problemi anche con i test desktop, che sono stati sospesi sulla Alpha 1
<primes2h> a causa dell'introduzione di Unity
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<primes2h> detto questo, come sapete già c'èanche in ballo un cambiamento radicale nell'effettuare i test dei portatili.
<primes2h> L'idea principale è quella di usare un tracker come quello per le ISO per effettuare i test. sto preparando le pagine wiki con le nuove indicazioni
<primes2h> e in parallelo sto creando codice per adattare il tracker ai test per i portatili
<primes2h> ho già fatto delle prime modifiche che sto testando in locale
<xdatap> primes2h, secondo te per Alpha2 faremo un respon nel nuovo tracker? O aspettiamo Alpha3 visto che con Unity siamo ancora indietro?
<xdatap> *respin
<primes2h> per poter recuperare le informazioni dal tracker e creare delle pagine con i risultati.
<primes2h> xdatap: dipende tutto dalla situazione di Unity, se verrà rilasciato già in uno stato abbastanza stabile... sono cose che devono essere valutate giorno per giorno.
<primes2h> quello che si potrebbe  fare subito però, magari se qualcuno vuole dare una mano.
 * hallino1 è disposto.
<primes2h> sarebbe da prendere i testcase esistenti e valutare se necessitano di modifiche o meno, ed eventualmente il livello di modifiche necessario. (poche, tante ecc.)
<primes2h> per adattarli al nuovo desktop
<xdatap> ok, PaoloRotolo ha una domanda, primes2h è tutto per ora?
<primes2h> c'è qualcun altro che vuole dare una mano? (oltre ad hallino che ringrazio?)
<primes2h> si, se nessuno ha domande.
<xdatap> PaoloRotolo, domanda pure
<PaoloRotolo> primes2h, molto interessante. Non credevo fossero previsti cambiamenti così radicali per natty. Mi piacerebbe poter collaborare dato che ho già eseguito i test portatili in maverick. Ci contattiamo via mail magari :)
<xdatap> primes2h, io vedrei bene PaoloRotolo ad aiutare a revisionare i testcase
<xdatap> primes2h, ci vedrei bene anche njin a dire il vero
<PaoloRotolo> Comunque, secondo me, la maggior parte dei casi come creare una nuova cartella, testare il lettore Cd, il lettore di schede SD resterebbero invariati
<PaoloRotolo> xdatap, molto volentieri
<njin> ok x me
<hallino1> A me ci vedete male ahahah :D No scherzi a parte, devo prendere ancora un pò di esperienza :D
<njin> bravo hallino, puoi sempre essere utile però
<hallino1> Grazie :) Si certo in un modo o l'altro, potrò far contare il mio aiuto :)
<xdatap> primes2h, hai un sacco di manodopera adesso :)
<primes2h> per me va benissimo, ci mettiamo d'accordo in ML allora. I testcase vanno valutati uno per uno perché in realtà anche quello per il lettore di schede, cd ecc. hanmp probabilmente bisogno di piccole modifiche.
<primes2h> Ottimo! :-) Grazie a tutti!
<xdatap> e siamo alle 23:30 esatte
<PaoloRotolo> primes2h, njin, ci sentiamo via mail allora ?
<xdatap> grazie a tutti, la riunione è terminata
<hallino1> Perfetto, contattatemi pure per email per qualsiasi cosa :)
<njin> PaoloRotolo:ok
<primes2h> PaoloRotolo: certo!
<FrancescoRuvolo> alla prossima allora
<njin>  Ciao e buona notte
<PaoloRotolo> Buonanotte :)
<xdatap> notte!
<NightSilent> Buona notte a tutti..ciao ciao XD
<primes2h> Notte a tutti!
 * Fly82 --> MorrisCavestro grazie a tutti e buona notte
<alo21> notte a tutti!!
 * hallino1 -> Mirko Pizii | Ringrazia tutti, e augura una buona notte :)
<Fo5150> Buona serata a tutti!!!
<hallino1> njin, primes2h, xdatap, alo21, anche noi ci sentiamo per email ^^
<alo21> hallino1: si va bene
<alo21> hallino1: ma nel caso domani che tra poco vado
<hallino1> alo21: Si è ovvio ;)
<alo21> hallino1: non si sa mai
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-01-08
<lukafulmine> ciao a tutti!!!!
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-01-09
<lukafulmine>  vi volevo chiedere una cosa per caso sapete spiegarmi il perchè se io faccio: ffmpeg -i AVATAR.avi -ab 128 -ar 44100 Pianoforte.mp3 il programma mi risponde Encoder (codec id 86017) not found for output stream #0.0 scusate ma ho già cercato su google e non ho trovato soluzione, ho anche provato a compilarlo manualmente e mi da lo stesso problema...qualcuno mi sa rispondere per caso?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-01-04
<ItalianCry02> Ciao ;(
